# What's board do I have and how much do you think it's worth?!



## Nhurley81 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey guys. It's a LIB Tech board with Burton bindings. I purchased a snowboard off craigslist and it was a full package deal for an awesome price. The set up is in super great condition. I just wanted to find out what board it is, approximately when it was manufactured...same with the bindings...and current value at "like new" condition.
I'm finally getting back into riding and couldn't be happier. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
***Disclaimer*** I tried searching for an existing forum addressing this but couldn't find one.


----------



## Nhurley81 (Dec 21, 2015)

*...more pics*

Some more pictures...


----------



## Nhurley81 (Dec 21, 2015)

*And yet some more...*

More pictures....last ones.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

The bindings look like Burton Syncro 2009/2010: Burton Syncro Conventional Reviews - OutdoorReview.com
regarding the board i couldn't figure out what it is, if you can add more pics of the writings on the top of the board i might figure it out...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

fr0z1k said:


> The bindings look like Burton Syncro 2009/2010: Burton Syncro Conventional Reviews - OutdoorReview.com
> regarding the board i couldn't figure out what it is, if you can add more pics of the writings on the top of the board i might figure it out...


The bindings are obviously Burton Syncros, but they are clearly much older, say 2002 or so.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It's an older one, not super old, maybe 10 or 12 years.

Not worth a lot too most, but i may know someone that might trade you a newer one for it?


TT


----------



## Nhurley81 (Dec 21, 2015)

fr0z1k said:


> The bindings look like Burton Syncro 2009/2010: Burton Syncro Conventional Reviews - OutdoorReview.com
> regarding the board i couldn't figure out what it is, if you can add more pics of the writings on the top of the board i might figure it out...


Thanks for the replies guys. Yeah I realized they were Syncro after I posted this but I'm still curious about the board. Took a picture of this...hopefully this will help IDing this thing...


I like this board and wouldn't want to trade but I appreciate the offer!! Thanks guys!


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

Remove the stomp pad. Name should be underneath on topsheet.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

It's an Emma P from 1999...It's the first board I ever bought brand new and one of my favorite boards ever. I should ask my buddy I sold it too if his GF is still not using it...


----------



## Nhurley81 (Dec 21, 2015)

freshy said:


> It's an Emma P from 1999...It's the first board I ever bought brand new and one of my favorite boards ever. I should ask my buddy I sold it too if his GF is still not using it...


Awesome!! Thank you! Is it a female board?? Any idea on the value on it?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nhurley81 said:


> Awesome!! Thank you! Is it a female board?? Any idea on the value on it?


That depends on what you name it. :wink:
It's worth a little over nothing.


----------



## Nhurley81 (Dec 21, 2015)

*One more board...*

Any ideas on this one?? Model/year/reviews...anything that'll help me choose a board off Craigslist. Thanks!!


----------



## Nhurley81 (Dec 21, 2015)

*...*

Here's another picture…


----------

